# Sol Badguy vs World War Hulk



## Hardboned (Aug 11, 2016)

Who wins this?

Fight takes place in an empty universe for them to just fuck around in and fight to the death


----------



## Kurou (Aug 11, 2016)

RIDE THE FIRE


BORN TO END EVERY LIFE




GUNS AND STEEL THATS WHAT I AM


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 11, 2016)

RIDE THE FIRE

BORN TO END ALL YOUR KIND

CORRUPTED SUN YEAH THAT'S MY NAME


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Aug 11, 2016)

Kurou said:


> RIDE THE FIRE
> 
> 
> BORN TO END EVERY LIFE
> ...





GiveRobert20dollars said:


> RIDE THE FIRE
> 
> BORN TO END ALL YOUR KIND
> 
> CORRUPTED SUN YEAH THAT'S MY NAME



This is why i won't ever play Gulity Gear

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hardboned (Aug 11, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> This is why i won't ever play Gulity Gear



Well you can't since you're too busy sticking to your Ajimu blow up doll

Reactions: Winner 25


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 11, 2016)

Fucking REKT


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 11, 2016)

World War Hulk wins, as he is basically a much stronger version of regular Hulk, who consistently fights Thor and matched the full power of the Sentry.

Thor is around High Skyfather Level and the Sentry is around Cube Being Level, meaning that Hulk is around High Skyfather Level+.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 6


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 11, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> World War Hulk gets a heel to the forehead



Glad to know you agree.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 11, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> Hulk is around High Skyfather Level+.


Hulk is nowhere near Skyfather level

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kurou (Aug 11, 2016)

>Consistently fights Thor


Yeah ok


----------



## Deer Lord (Aug 11, 2016)

> Thor
> Skyfather

what the what now


OT, I'm not THAT familiar with guilty gear, but going on what is in his profile I don't see anything the Hulk can't deal with
and if this becomes a punchout contest, the Hulk probably outlasts Sol untill his rage builds up enough.


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 11, 2016)

If Hulk is Skyfather level then he's pretty much admitting that he can one-shot Superman

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 11, 2016)

Sol sticks him in a timestop or just shoves whatever thunderclaps he does into the Junkyard then blasts him to smithereens.

Also Hulk isn't overcoming Sol's regen which is on par with if not better than Raven's who doesn't need his internal organs or brain to regenerate.


----------



## Kurou (Aug 11, 2016)

He doesnt even need his body to regen


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 11, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> Hulk is nowhere near Skyfather level


 by Kang (long story) and when Doctor Doom needed a machine to defend against him, do you know what he used to power it? . Exitar put some  on it. While , Hulk had nothing to do with its failure. To be clear, Hulk can provide enough force to keep a planet-sized Celestial from reaching Earth, with no external stimuli to make him especially mad.

Hulk overpowered Hyperion with a single arm.



, who survived universal collision , , , and was .

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 6


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 11, 2016)

A mid tier Skyfather like Zeus still made the Hulk his bitch

You're naming outliers for a character that is not only wanked by fans, but also writers themselves

Hulk is Herald level at best and even then he'd still fall short to Thor or Silver Surfer

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 11, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Sol sticks him in a timestop or just shoves whatever thunderclaps he does into the Junkyard then blasts him to smithereens.


Hulk consistently overpowered Thor. The same Thor who...

, a machine that moved all 9 worlds





He ain't doing shit to Hulk.



> Also Hulk isn't overcoming Sol's regen which is on par with if not better than Raven's who doesn't need his internal organs or brain to regenerate.


Then Hulk just vaporizes Sol. GG, Sol.

Reactions: Dislike 7


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 11, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> Hulk consistently overpowered Thor. The same Thor who...
> 
> , a machine that moved all 9 worlds
> 
> ...


Oh we're abusing outliers now?

Sol broke an artifact that could manipulate the entire GG universe
With his dick
in base
Without using DI

and that was when he was weaker than he is in Revelator


Take your fucking salt somewhere else and stop debating in bad faith


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 11, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Oh we're abusing outliers now?
> 
> Sol broke an artifact that could manipulate the entire GG universe
> With his dick
> ...


Not really an outlier considering The Cube was also connected to Sol's Chords.

And hey, we just might see that thing again in Revelator's DLC Story Mode this Fall so who knows.

Maybe Sol will absorb it and become full-on universe level.


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 11, 2016)

Like I said, Skyfather Hulk would one-shot Superman if that were the case

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Deer Lord (Aug 11, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> Like I said, Skyfather Hulk would one-shot Superman if that were the case


You are forgetting he also believes in omniversal superman so not really.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 11, 2016)

By tonathan's logic Sol is already Universe level since he broke the Cube

so Sol Mulches Hulk into a fine paste then flips him off


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 11, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> By tonathan's logic Sol is already Universe level since he broke the Cube
> 
> so Sol Mulches Hulk into a fine paste then flips him off


Which also means Sol now bitchslaps Superman as well.

Thanks for the upgrade, lolTonathan.

Dat backfire.

Happened in Supes vs. Saga and is now happening here as well.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 11, 2016)

I mean, from what I've heard Hulk has a lot of hax resistance and can regenerate from dust. Idk why he went the outlier route when he should be posting those kinds of scans


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 11, 2016)

Has Hulk ever regenerated from having his mind/body/soul broken down into pure information?

If not then Backyard BFR is always an option that's on the table, apart from absorbing the energy from his thunderclaps and then augmenting his own attacks with them.


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 11, 2016)

Thor flat out admitted he would have killed Hulk if he wasn't holding back

what is this bullshit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 11, 2016)

No idea

I've seen scans where he resisted soulfuck from Dr Strange (or maybe someone else, not really a Hulk expert or can remember the scene atm)

All I just know is that he has a ton of hax resistance and that's why he doesn't get stomped by Heralds like he should be

Sol can win the old fashion way by just beating him out physically tho


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 11, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> A mid tier Skyfather like Zeus still made the Hulk his bitch


A low end feat for the Hulk.



> You're naming outliers for a character that is not only wanked by fans, but also writers themselves


How can multiple feats on the same level all be outliers?



> Hulk is Herald level at best and even then he'd still fall short to Thor or Silver Surfer


LOL no. Hulk is consistently around the tier of power of Thor.



GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Oh we're abusing outliers now?
> 
> Sol broke an artifact that could manipulate the entire GG universe
> With his dick
> ...


>Bad faith debating
>Yet he brings up no scans to back up his claim

Hyperion tanked 2 universes exploding. Hulk hurt Hyperion. That is a Small Multiverse Level feat right there.

Again, GG; no re, Sol Badguy.



Gordo solos said:


> Like I said, Skyfather Hulk would one-shot Superman if that were the case


Superman is consistently High Universe Level+, possibly even some tier of Multiverse Level.



GiveRobert20dollars said:


> By tonathan's logic Sol is already Universe level since he broke the Cube
> 
> so Sol Mulches Hulk into a fine paste then flips him off


Hulk is High Universe Level himself, if not Small Multiverse Level. Sol ain't doing shit to him.



NightmareCinema said:


> Which also means Sol now bitchslaps Superman as well.
> 
> Thanks for the upgrade, lolTonathan.
> 
> ...


Read and click on my signature.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 8


----------



## Hardboned (Aug 11, 2016)

I know that scaling in comics is a bit wonky but would Hulk scaling to some of Thor be bad? I know it's comics but the two fight pretty much daily


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 11, 2016)

getting bitchslapped by Zeus is a low end feat for hulk

yeah we're done here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardboned (Aug 11, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> A low end feat for the Hulk.



It's pretty obvious that Zeus basically made Hulk look like Imagine in that fight

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 11, 2016)

Tonathan logic is basically saying Thor > Odin

which is the dumbest shit I've seen all day


----------



## Hardboned (Aug 11, 2016)

On a similar note, where would WW Hulk place among GG anyways?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 11, 2016)

>Multiverse level Hulk

Holy shit Tonathan just fucking stop


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 11, 2016)

The only thing Superman is is "Saga's Bottom Bitch" level.

As for this match, ends with All Guns Blazing.


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanos is barely scraping Skyfather level



Look at Hulk now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 11, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> A low end feat for the Hulk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>Accuses me of bad faith debating
>When 90% of the GG General thread was done by me and others compiling feats from Xrd, Overture, and Revelator

Fuck outta here with that bullshit.

If there's anyone whose credibility is in question it's yours.

This is Freddie accusing anyone of bias tier

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Hardboned (Aug 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 11, 2016)

Hmmm...

Nice effort but it could use a bit more work.

Anyone here know how to edit with sprites?

Use Sol's old sprites from the X games and use Hulk's from the old MVC games.

And voila.


----------



## Hardboned (Aug 11, 2016)

NightmareCinema said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Nice effort but it could use a bit more work.
> 
> ...


I made the image in like less than a minute tbh


----------



## Hardboned (Aug 11, 2016)

Back on topic, I'm guessing WW Hulk would be around, say, Ramlethal


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 11, 2016)

Better yet, someone add this to Sol's victory on his OBD page


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 11, 2016)

What are WWH STATS EXACTLY?


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Aug 11, 2016)

>Hulk High Skyfather Level and equal to Thor
>Consistently gets bitched by Thanos
Keep up the good work Tonathon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 11, 2016)

I think this is the first time here I've ever seen someone post that Hulk getting his shit kicked in by _Zeus_ is a low-end showing for Hulk

Fuck

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 11, 2016)

Qinglong said:


> getting bitchslapped by Zeus is a low end feat for hulk
> 
> yeah we're done here


It *is* a low end feat, given that the Hulk is consistently higher than that.



Qinglong said:


> Tonathan logic is basically saying Thor > Odin
> 
> which is the dumbest shit I've seen all day


Thor *is* greater than Odin.



Gordo solos said:


> Thanos is barely scraping Skyfather level
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Hulk now


>Thanos
>Who has a PetaFoe grade feat
>Barely scraping Skyfather Level





OneSimpleAnime said:


> >Hulk High Skyfather Level and equal to Thor
> >Consistently gets bitched by Thanos
> Keep up the good work Tonathon


Thanos is simply High Skyfather Level then. Problem solved.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 6


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 11, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> It *is* a low end feat, given that the Hulk is consistently higher than that.
> 
> 
> Thor *is* greater than Odin.



either you're trolling or you're insane

possibly both

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> Throws the Odinsowrd with enough force to down Arishem



Again with the dishonesty. That did absolutely fuckall to arishem and the combined pantheons got rekt.



Tonathan100 said:


> Hyperion tanked 2 universes exploding. Hulk hurt Hyperion. That is a Small Multiverse Level feat right there.



No it's not. It would only scale to multiversal if he straight-up beat Hyperion in a fight. Simply hurting a character isn't enough to scale shit.



Tonathan100 said:


> Thor *is* greater than Odin.



No he isn't.



Tonathan100 said:


> Thanos is simply High Skyfather Level then. Problem solved.



No he isn't.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hardboned (Aug 11, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> Thor *is* greater than Odin.



Wew lad

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 11, 2016)

Tonathan personifies what SBers say about comic debaters

there's so much lying and twisting of context that I can't even bring myself to post a reaction image due to sheer shock

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 11, 2016)

>Thor
>Being above Odin
I think Ton's lost it you guys

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 11, 2016)

God said:


> Again with the dishonesty. That did absolutely fuckall to arishem and the combined pantheons got rekt.


It was enough to pierce Arishem's armor, so he still scales, even if only partially.



> No it's not. It would only scale to multiversal if he straight-up beat Hyperion in a fight. Simply hurting a character isn't enough to scale shit.


By that logic, a pin can hurt a character with Planet Level durability.



> No he isn't.


Thor has better feats than Odin. For example, Thor has hurt and even floored Galactus in a fight.







> No he isn't.


Yes he is.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 4


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> It was enough to pierce Arishem's armor, so he still scales, even if only partially.



He doesn't scale at all. Piercing armor means nothing. If he gave arishem a fight you'd have an argument. He didn't, he got rekt along with everyone else so you get nothing.



> By that logic, a pin can hurt a character with Planet Level durability.



Is this a trick question?

Ofc a pin can hurt a character with planet-level durability, assuming they have skin and pain receptors.



> Thor has better feats than Odin. For example, Thor has hurt and even floored Galactus in a fight.



How fed was galactus during that encounter?



> Yes he is.



No he isn't.


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 11, 2016)

God said:


> He doesn't scale at all. Piercing armor means nothing. If he gave arishem a fight you'd have an argument. He didn't, he got rekt along with everyone else so you get nothing.


Piercing armor that can withstand High Universe Level attacks in stride somehow means nothing...

And do you even have any scans that show that the Pantheons of Earth-616 were wrecked?



> Is this a trick question?
> 
> Ofc a pin can hurt a character with planet-level durability, assuming they have skin and pain receptors.


Wrong. The pin would break, and the character would feel nothing, since the skin and pain receptors would only feel planet shattering force.




> How fed was galaxy us during that encounter?


I don't know. I assume that is at least hungry, so this is at least Multi-Galaxy Level+ for Thor.

Anyway, Thor harmed Peak Amatsu-Mikaboshi in Chaos War #5.





> No he isn't.


Yes he is. He is Multi-Galaxy level and Massively FTL+ with lots of hax, which is practically the very definition of High Skyfather Level.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 4


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Aug 11, 2016)

Are you seriously gonna use Thor hurting the fucking Chaos King as an applicable feat  

youre beyond help

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blαck (Aug 11, 2016)

>Hulk 
>skyfather level

I fucking wish

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 11, 2016)

it's ok black

We're here for you

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> Piercing armor that can withstand High Universe Level attacks in stride somehow means nothing...



It is still just armor.

"Gokus clothes can survive planet-level attacks. Anyone that tears gokus clothes is planet-level."



> And do you even have any scans that show that the Pantheons of Earth-616 were wrecked?



Is this an admission that you did not read the issue in question and thus have no awareness of its context?

And for the record I actually do have the scans on my hard-drive 



> Wrong. The pin would break, and the character would feel nothing, since the skin and pain receptors would only feel planet shattering force.



The pin would not break because it's piercing skin, not STEEL.



> I don't know. I assume that is at least hungry, so this is at least Multi-Galaxy Level+ for Thor.



Galactus falls as low as planet-level when hungry so how are you getting multi-Galaxy level?



> Anyway, Thor harmed Peak Amatsu-Mikaboshi in Chaos War #5.



I guess this is valid. But chaos war itself actually only highlights how wrong your argument is 



> Yes he is. He is Multi-Galaxy level and Massively FTL+ with lots of hax, which is practically the very definition of High Skyfather Level.



Thanos is not multi-Galaxy level. Do you have any scans of him doing something explicitly multi-Galaxy level? By this I don't mean "thanos pushed a wheelbarrow carrying a lit fuse into a pile of explosives which launch a grenade into the center of the universe where 5 galaxies' worth of atomic bombs have been gathered to explode on an unsuspecting living tribunal."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 11, 2016)

God said:


> It is still just armor.
> 
> *"Gokus clothes can survive planet-level attacks. Anyone that tears gokus clothes is planet-level."*


I can accept the bolded as a logical argument.




> Is this an admission that you did not read the issue in question and thus have no awareness of its context?


No. I'm saying that because the burden f proof is on you to prove your claim.



> And for the record I actually do have the scans on my hard-drive


Then bring them up.




> The pin would not break because it's piercing skin, not STEEL.


Having Planet Level durability means that your skin is even tougher than steel.




> Galactus falls as low as planet-level when hungry so how are you getting multi-Galaxy level?



His blast covered three star systems.

Now, the surface area of the Sirius star system is 2.81E25 m^2. The surface area of the distance from the Solar System to Alpha Centauri is 5.37E33 m^2.

Divide the larger surface area by the smaller one, multiply the resulting figure by the energy needed to destroy Sirius (8.539336E47 joules), and you get 1.6318945E56 joules.



> I guess this is valid. *But chaos war itself actually only highlights how wrong your argument is *


How?




> Thanos is not multi-Galaxy level. Do you have any scans of him doing something explicitly multi-Galaxy level? By this I don't mean "thanos pushed a wheelbarrow carrying a lit fuse into a pile of explosives which launch a grenade into the center of the universe where 5 galaxies' worth of atomic bombs have been gathered to explode on an unsuspecting living tribunal."


How is the calculation I just provided not Multi-Galaxy Level?

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 4


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Aug 11, 2016)

Just stop Tonathon. Youre only going to make a bigger fool of yourself and make people less likely to hear your arguments dude.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 11, 2016)

You're not gonna stop until every mainstream superhero is universal are you?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 11, 2016)

Just gonna point out that Tonathan is ignoring context with the Chaos War scan
Mikaboshi doesn't even look phased by Thor's lighting and inmediately afterwards Thor tells Herc that he has an opening.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Punchsplosion (Aug 11, 2016)

@Tonathon100 Dear god what has happened to you as of late.  I was okay with you arguing small galaxy Superman and shit months ago.  However, you have taken this crap to a whole other level with some weird form of Superman/Thor/Hulk universal+/multiversal wank.

FFS.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 11, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Just gonna point out that Tonathan is ignoring context with the Chaos War scan
> Mikaboshi doesn't even look phased by Thor's lighting* and inmediately afterwards Thor tells Herc that he has an opening.*


Which would only be possible if he *harmed* the Chaos King.

Reactions: Dislike 5


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 11, 2016)

Shit, Tonathan I just remembered on SB you pushed for Multi-Solar System Hulk. How the hell did you change your mind and place him at "small multiverse" now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Imagine (Aug 11, 2016)

@Endless Mike So how strong is WW Hulk?


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Aug 11, 2016)

I dont think he cares about context when hes claiming Thor is above Odin and that Hulk is high Skyfather level


----------



## Cipher97 (Aug 11, 2016)

Jesus Christ Ton. At least some of the stuff you tried to argue for a few months ago sounded pretty logical if a bit wanky but this shit is just insane dude.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 11, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> Which would only be possible if he *harmed* the Chaos King.


Except he didn't harm him?

He just distracted him momentarily so Herc could punch him in the face

Hell in the panel where mikaboshi gets TYRANT RAVE'd by Herc he actually looks like he's in a fuckton of pain.

Whereas in the panel where thor lightning bolts him, Mikaboshi isn't even paying attention to thor. 

You should just quit because no one's buying the bullshit you're peddling and you're only damaging what little credibility you have left.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm away from my laptop atm. I'm gonna reply to your post when I can pull up my scans.

You have some reprieve till then


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 11, 2016)

Small Galaxy busting Supes sounds illogical as well tbh

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Deer Lord (Aug 11, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Cipher97 (Aug 11, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> Small Galaxy busting Supes sounds illogical as well tbh


Tbh I only really started to get into this shit a few months ago so if I look at it again now I would probably change my opinion. 

Too lazy for that tho.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 11, 2016)

Cipher97 said:


> Tbh I only really started to get into this shit a few months ago so if I look at it again now I would probably change my opinion.
> 
> Too lazy for that tho.


It's fine tho. Supes, Thor and Hulk are Herald Level so small Galaxy busting sounds like a stretch for them (except for maybe Thor and that's only because he can get powered up by daddy)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cipher97 (Aug 11, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> It's fine tho. Supes, Thor and Hulk are Herald Level so small Galaxy busting sounds like a stretch for them (except for maybe Thor and that's only because he can get powered up by daddy)


Thor being Small Galaxy-Galaxy level is fair depending on the context. (Daddy's power up/random artifact/whatever cosmic power the writers pull out) so you're right about that. 

Still doesn't stop Hulk from getting a heel to the face.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 11, 2016)

This thread went places

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Blαck (Aug 11, 2016)

Kurou


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 11, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> Shit, Tonathan I just remembered on SB you pushed for Multi-Solar System Hulk. How the hell did you change your mind and place him at "small multiverse" now


Because I read respect threads and used accurate power scaling.



GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Except he didn't harm him?
> 
> *He just distracted him momentarily* so Herc could punch him in the face


Which requires Thor to *gasp* harm the Chaos King.



> Hell in the panel where mikaboshi gets TYRANT RAVE'd by Herc he actually looks like he's in a fuckton of pain.


So Hercules has more clear cut power scaling.



> Whereas in the panel where thor lightning bolts him, Mikaboshi isn't even paying attention to thor.




Amatsu-Mikaboshi is clearly shrieking in pain here.

Also, not noticing someone does not magically lower durability.



> You should just quit because no one's buying the bullshit you're peddling and you're only damaging what little credibility you have left.


Oh please. All I see are that certain people within the Outskirts Battledome won't accept facts.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 6


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 11, 2016)

"Facts"

"D-DUH OBEEDEE HIVEMIND"

Tonathans pls go and stay go

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 11, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> Which requires Thor to *gasp* harm the Chaos King.


"Harm"

We even see mikaboshi is fucking fine when Hercules punches him, at which point we see him get fucking rekt

You're lying and twisting context to fit your interpretation and to wank up a character because you don't like them losing to a Guilty Gear Top tier

it's pretty fucking clear cut at this point.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 11, 2016)

>facts



Tonathan100 said:


> Thor *is* greater than Odin.




Call me when you stop being a lying sack of shit

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 11, 2016)

What I don't understand is why he's using outliers in the first place

WW Hulk is supposed to be a high-level Herald or some shit. High level Heralds are trillions of times FTL star/solar system busters as well


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 11, 2016)

Because Tonathan has a hard-on for universal destruction and Vs Babies wiki's dimensional nonsense, that's why.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 11, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> "Harm"
> 
> We even see mikaboshi is fucking fine when Hercules punches him, at which point we see him get fucking rekt
> 
> ...


A guy who is shrieking in pain from an attack that literally went right through him can not logically be considered "fucking fine".



Qinglong said:


> >facts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Call me when you can actually argue a point with evidence and reasoning, you fucking dipshit.



GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Because Tonathan has a hard-on for universal destruction and Vs Babies wiki's dimensional nonsense, that's why.


>Hard-on for Universal Destruction
>When I argued *against* Goku and Beerus's clash immediately being considered Universe Level
>Hard-on for VS. Babies Wiki's mathematical dimensional tiering
>When I consistently despise such tiering, and rant against it

Reactions: Dislike 7


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 11, 2016)

"Evidence or reasoning"

you've brought fucking none proving it and have been lying through your ass the entire time

And you don't have any, because you know you're fucking wrong

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 11, 2016)

Fuck it, today was going too good to deal with this shit


you ain't blowing my high

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 11, 2016)

The degree of backpedaling is astounding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 11, 2016)

Why Tonathan still hasn't been banned boggles me.

This fucker has been both a troll and a lying sack of shit ever since he first joined.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 11, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> Call me when you can actually argue a point with evidence and reasoning, you fucking dipshit.
> 
> 
> >Hard-on for Universal Destruction
> ...


>Argues for Multiversal Hulk
>Thor is > Odin
>Using CHaos Wars and ignoring the context of feats in order to blow shit out of proportion
>Has made no less than 4 threads trying to push multiversal superman or some shit meme like that

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

I SMELL SOME BULLSHIT RIGHT NOW

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 11, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> Lol


Yeah, the reason he's arguing FOR comic characters being universal is because of his salt regarding Dragon Ball of all things.


----------



## Worldbreaker (Aug 11, 2016)

I wasn't going to comment because I know very little of Sol Badguy aside that he's from guilty gear

But I do know a lot of Hulk and I can tell you that
1. WWH isn't skyfather level, he does have universal feats but that's really common for a character that has more than 50 years in comics and it's also really inconsistent with the character, even in his strongest canon version (Worldbreaker) Umar only saw him as an annoyance 
2. Hulk does fight Thor on a common basis and both have wins over each other, so I laugh when people are so sure that Thor can one-shot/kill/or beat Hulk easily

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 11, 2016)

Qinglong said:


> "Evidence or reasoning"
> 
> you've brought fucking none proving it and have been lying through your ass the entire time
> 
> And you don't have any, because you know you're fucking wrong


>Fucking none proving it
>When I have been providing scans this entire thread
>Lying the entire time
>When you and your fuckbuddy GiveRobert20Dollars have been deliberately misinterpreting a Thor feat to downplay it
>I don't have any
>Apparently can't fucking read a thread
>*I'm* the one who is fucking wrong
>



GiveRobert20dollars said:


> The degree of backpedaling is astounding


What "backpedaling"?



NightmareCinema said:


> Why Tonathan still hasn't been banned boggles me.
> 
> This fucker has been both a troll and a lying sack of shit ever since he first joined.


>Troll
>Because I dare to go against the consensus on the power of comic book characters, providing scans to back it up
>Lying sack of shit
>Because when you and your fuckbuddies misinterpret scans to downplay, it's fine, but when I use facts, it's suddenly lying

You are just an absolutely pathetic piece of dogshit.

Reactions: Dislike 6


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 11, 2016)

Why are you cursing? It's not that serious


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 11, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> >Fucking none proving it
> >When I have been providing scans this entire thread
> >Lying the entire time
> >When you and your fuckbuddy GiveRobert20Dollars have been deliberately misinterpreting a Thor feat to downplay it
> ...


Providing scans and deliberately misinterpreting the context of said scans in order to boost up comic characters because of your obsessive hard-on for powerlevels.

You're not going against any sort of consensus or providing any facts, you're just straight up lying and attempting to twist evidence to suit your side of the argument.

This isn't the first time you've done it either.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 11, 2016)

Yeah, because twisting context to fit your bullshit "arguments" is totally "factual" right?

Two-faced piece of shit.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 11, 2016)

I honestly feel like he's starting all this to get the thread locked

But idk what good that will do


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 11, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> I honestly feel like he's starting all this to get the thread locked
> 
> But idk what good that will do


Trying to get the last word in in order to feel good about himself.

Only thing he's succeeding at is showing how much of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) he is.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 11, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> Why are you cursing? It's not that serious


If you flame me, I flame you back. It's that simple.

Also, NightmareCinema, being the master of butthurt that he is, decided to call me a "fucking pathetic ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" for having an opinion that differs from his.




GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Providing scans and deliberately misinterpreting the context of said scans in order to boost up comic characters because of your obsessive hard-on for powerlevels.
> 
> You're not going against any sort of consensus or providing any facts, you're just straight up lying and attempting to twist evidence to suit your side of the argument.
> 
> This isn't the first time you've done it either.


I'm not doing any of that. I'm not deliberately misinterpreting the context of any scan that I read.



NightmareCinema said:


> Yeah, because twisting context to fit your bullshit "arguments" is totally "factual" right?
> 
> Two-faced piece of shit.


I don't twist any context, you absolute retard.

Reactions: Dislike 7


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 11, 2016)

Amazing thread we he have here gents plus WTF is with tonanthan lately?


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 11, 2016)

You got to be more lax about vs debating 

Like me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 11, 2016)

Also can we try to discuss this matchup as where ww hulk stands?


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 11, 2016)

>Getting butthurt by a neg

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 11, 2016)

This thread deserves some kind of OBD Award in December.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 11, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> Yeah, I know that you're a worthless loser, but holy good god, just get fucked already.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 11, 2016)

NightmareCinema said:


> >Getting butthurt by a neg


The only one being butthurt is you, friend.

Reactions: Dislike 4


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 11, 2016)

Nice psychological projection.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 11, 2016)

> I'm not doing any of that. I'm not deliberately misinterpreting the context of any scan that I read.



Yet you somehow get that Hulk getting beat down by Zeus is a low-end for Hulk
That Thor is > Odin
and that THor momentarily distracting Amatsu Mikaboshi so herc could punch him from reading the same scans. 

I wonder what's not adding up here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blocky (Aug 11, 2016)

Jesus, This thread.
Tonathan just stop already, You're acting no different from wankers/downplayers from SB and VBW, Ya know the sites you been hating on.

Now, your acting like the laughingstock which no one takes you seriously anymore. At this point you should realize that by now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 11, 2016)

Y'all answering this thread when you guys should be answering my Piccolo thread

Smh


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 11, 2016)

Fucking hell, Rob. 

I almost thought you were Pen for a second there what with that Slayer post.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 11, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Yet you somehow get that Hulk getting beat down by Zeus is a low-end for Hulk


Because it is.



> That Thor is > Odin


Because he has better feats.



> and that THor momentarily distracting Amatsu Mikaboshi so herc could punch him from reading the same scans.


Thor harmed Peak Amatsu-Mikaboshi. This should be quite indisputable.



Blocky said:


> Jesus, This thread.
> Tonathan just stop already, You're acting no different from wankers/downplayers from SB and VBW, Ya know the sites you been hating on.


SpaceBattles and VS. Battles Wiki only downplay comic books. I don't do that, nor do I wank comic books.



> Now, your acting like the laughingstock which no one takes you seriously anymore. At this point you should realize that by now.


Why should I care about the opinions of people who won't accept facts, evidence, and proof, and say that I'm a lying sack of shit when I bring it to them?

Reactions: Dislike 6


----------



## Blαck (Aug 11, 2016)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Also can we try to discuss this matchup as where ww hulk stands?


Well, at best if we do some ridiculously generous scaling and I mean we'd to have reach like a muthafucka, an argument could be made for WWH to scale to Hercules feats since WWH put hands on him last time they met. But again it's wacky as hell and still not enough to win.


----------



## Fang (Aug 11, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> World War Hulk wins, as he is basically a much stronger version of regular Hulk, who consistently fights Thor and matched the full power of the Sentry.
> 
> Thor is around High Skyfather Level and the Sentry is around Cube Being Level, meaning that Hulk is around High Skyfather Level+.



No. Thor is normally high Herald level, he's consistently matched by Silver Surfer but lacks the latter's versatility of powers. And the same Thor routinely struggles with the Juggernaut since power from Odin is typically inferior to that of Cyttorak's. On top of that, the same Hulk typically gets his shit pushed in by Juggernaught. Sentry is not a Cube level being either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BreakFlame (Aug 11, 2016)

Good Lord Almighty people, what the hell is this shit?

Did Duvall murder Ton and steal his account? Scratch that, even he doesn't pull this kind of crazy.

This is utterly beneath everyone here. Ton, if you're actually serious and not just trolling, then this kind of jump would necessitate a heavily reviewed respect thread. Like, one on the scale EM did for FF.

And why all the personal attacks all of the sudden? I mean, you guys lasted three months of Bleach sank without anything more than an annoyed snark or two, and then one thread about Hulk and Sol and suddenly you're going all Lord of the Flies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 11, 2016)

Blαck said:


> Well, at best if we do some ridiculously generous scaling and I mean we'd to have reach like a muthafucka, an argument could be made for WWH to scale to Hercules feats since WWH put hands on him last time they met. But again it's wacky as hell and still not enough to win.




, Herc , then  lays a ,and 

World War Hulk _definitely_ scales to Hercules.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Blocky (Aug 11, 2016)

Cleary, Ton is still too young to control his behavior

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 11, 2016)

Hulk still got his ass beat by a mid tier Skyfather

No scratch that, a bottom-tier Skyfather bitchslapped him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 11, 2016)

Blocky said:


> Cleary, Ton is still too young to control his behavior


Control what behavior? I was perfectly calm until other people, starting with Qinglong, started calling me a lying "sack of shit" and making ad hominems directed towards me in general.

Reactions: Dislike 5


----------



## Blαck (Aug 11, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> , Herc , then  lays a ,and
> 
> World War Hulk _definitely_ scales to Hercules.


Ah, cool. Now it depends on where Hercules stands stat wise


----------



## Blocky (Aug 11, 2016)

Reading this thread, i guess spiderman is Herald level by Ton's logic.
Clearly he knows everything that comics feats has to offier

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hardboned (Aug 11, 2016)

Cipher97 said:


> Thor being Small Galaxy-Galaxy level is fair depending on the context. (Daddy's power up/random artifact/whatever cosmic power the writers pull out) so you're right about that.
> 
> Still doesn't stop Hulk from getting a heel to the face.


One could say Hulk wont be HEELING from Sol's attacks

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hardboned (Aug 11, 2016)

Rob is savage kek


----------



## Hardboned (Aug 11, 2016)

NightmareCinema said:


> This thread deserves some kind of OBD Award in December.


I get some credibility for making it


----------



## Hardboned (Aug 11, 2016)

Also, if I remember correctly, wasn't Hercules under some godly amp when he was fighting the Chaos King?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 11, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> Hulk still got his ass beat by a mid tier Skyfather
> 
> No scratch that, a bottom-tier Skyfather bitchslapped him


Hulk has deflected sonic waves powerful enough to end a universe.


Hulk has matched a full power Thor. Note that it clearly says that they were futilely attempting to break the stalemate.


Thor feats that Hulk logically scales to
, a machine that moved all 9 worlds







Back to Hulk...






World War Hulk


2.11 GALACTUS VS SENTRY

According to Spider-Man, Sentry fought Galactus to a standstill:



Scans from: Sentry & Spider-Man

Nate Grey confirms it and says, that they've both fought Galactus:



Sentry's bio confirms, that he has fought against Galactus:


Galactus may have been hungry, so Sentry would be Multi-Galaxy Level from the feat.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 4


----------



## Worldbreaker (Aug 11, 2016)

Fang said:


> On top of that, the same Hulk typically gets his shit pushed in by Juggernaught.



This is false Hulk has like 4 wins on juggernaut while Juggernaut only has beaten Hulk once


----------



## Fang (Aug 11, 2016)

Sources and citations?


----------



## Warlordgab (Aug 11, 2016)

Seriously *Tonathan*! What happened to you? You were better than this


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 11, 2016)

So...you're profile pic now...


----------



## Fang (Aug 11, 2016)

>intentionally wearing a Saga set 
Triggered tbqh

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Blocky (Aug 11, 2016)

Now Tonathan, Makes a Saga set to himself thinking "hey guys! i'm a Saga fan after all! I'm not a superman fanboy at all!"
Despite the fact he once was called for thinking superman has more quailty then saga in that one thread.

So yeah, nice try


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 11, 2016)

More like he wants us to neg a Saga "fan"


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 11, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> So...you're profile pic now...


Why does that have any relevance?



Blocky said:


> Now Tonathan, Makes a Saga set to himself thinking "hey guys! i'm a Saga fan after all! I'm not a superman fanboy at all!"


I wasn't thinking that at all.



> Despite the fact he once was called for thinking superman has more quailty then saga in that one thread.
> 
> So yeah, nice try


Superman has infinitely more quality than all of Saint Seiya combined, but that isn't the reason that I am wearing this set. I'm wearing this set because Gemini Saga is a cool character.

Reactions: Dislike 8


----------



## Hardboned (Aug 11, 2016)

Wait, was Tonathan hating on Saga or some shit? I prefer Superman but Saga is a bamf lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Runner (Aug 11, 2016)

You guys got triggered by a sig tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 11, 2016)

"But i'm not a two-faced liar at all"- Tonathan 2016


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 11, 2016)

>Trying to act like a Saga "fan"
>Despite the fact he tried wanking Superman to multi-galaxy/universe level in that thread
>Tonathan made said thread in order to spite Saint Seiya supporters

Holy shit, this is beyond pathetic now.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Fang (Aug 11, 2016)

He's wearing the same avatar as that Matthew dude as well, did he steal it or is indirectly admitting to maybe proxying a dupe?


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 11, 2016)

Fang said:


> He's wearing the same avatar as that Matthew dude as well, did he steal it or is indirectly admitting to maybe proxying a dupe?


No. I found the avatar from a Saint Seiya wiki.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 11, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> "But i'm not a two-faced liar at all"- Tonathan 2016


What. I'm _not_ a two-faced liar.



NightmareCinema said:


> >Trying to act like a Saga "fan"
> >Despite the fact he tried wanking Superman to multi-galaxy/universe level in that thread
> >Tonathan made said thread in order to spite Saint Seiya supporters
> 
> Holy shit, this is beyond pathetic now.


>I am a Saga fan
>What I did wasn't wank. It was bringing up feats that nobody had refuted
>I never made that thread to spite Saint Seiya supporters

And "beyond pathetic"? Says the guy who got triggered by a different opinion and negged me because of it.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 11, 2016)

Saga has more quality in one finger than Supes has in all his history.

trufax

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 11, 2016)

Ed Edd n Eddy solos

Got that out of my chest since this thread was derailed

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Hardboned (Aug 11, 2016)

Also, at the request of Cinema



It's been remastered

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 13


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 11, 2016)

I negged you because you were being a dishonest wanker once again, bitch.

Only one constantly triggered here is you considering you throw bitchfits all the time whenever people call you out on your shit.

Like in this thread where you're complaining about the OBD not accepting your "facts."

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 11, 2016)

Hardboned said:


> Wait, was Tonathan hating on Saga or some shit?* I prefer Superman* but Saga is a bamf lol


Someone knows what God Tier quality is.



NightmareCinema said:


> "Saga has more quality in one finger than Supes has in all his history."
> 
> *A statement that is total bullshit.*


FTFY.

Reactions: Dislike 5


----------



## The Runner (Aug 11, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> Ed Edd n Eddy solos
> 
> Got that out of my chest since this thread was derailed


Fuck yeah

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 11, 2016)

Hardboned said:


> Also, at the request of Cinema
> 
> 
> 
> It's been remastered


Glorious. Absolutely glorious.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Fang (Aug 11, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> No. I found the avatar from a Saint Seiya wiki.





Tonathan100 said:


> What. I'm _not_ a two-faced liar.
> 
> 
> >I am a Saga fan
> ...




Somehow I doubt this severely.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hardboned (Aug 11, 2016)

>I've gotten the Tonathan seal of approval
Delete this


----------



## Blocky (Aug 11, 2016)

This thread is getting worst in almost any way possible....


----------



## Cipher97 (Aug 11, 2016)

Oh boy did this thread fucking go places. 



Hardboned said:


> Also, at the request of Cinema
> 
> 
> 
> It's been remastered


............... Got admit I chuckled at that.


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 11, 2016)

Tonathan let me tell you something about outliers

Hulk is probably a mid tier in his setting. Mid Tiers in Marvel aren't universe/"small multiverse" busters like you said, that's why those feats you posted for him aren't accepted. Heralds aren't consistently at that level

Since you brought up Dragon Ball before, l'll use this as an example. Goku and Beerus are God tiers in their setting and they were threatening to destroy the universe. This *isn't *an outlier because those don't usually exist for God tiers. There's also a lot of statements as well as Zeno's feats that show God tiers are universal


A mid tier Marvel character like Hulk isn't universal, sorry

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blαck (Aug 11, 2016)

Hardboned said:


> Also, at the request of Cinema
> 
> 
> 
> It's been remastered


Gawd damn, how you do my boi Banner like that?


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 11, 2016)

NightmareCinema said:


> I negged you because you were being a dishonest wanker once again, bitch.


I wasn't being dishonest nor wanking, fucktard.



> Only one constantly triggered here is you considering you throw bitchfits all the time whenever people call you out on your shit.


When have I thrown a "bitchfit" when people criticize me?



> Like in this thread where you're complaining about the OBD not accepting your "facts."


Because those were actual feats that have not been refuted. Yet GiveRobert20Dollars still misinterpreted one of them to downplay Thor and you and Qinglong literally only flamed me in this entire thread.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Hardboned (Aug 11, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> When have I thrown a "bitchfit" when people criticize me?






Tonathan100 said:


> fucktard



Literally in the same post

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 11, 2016)

Hardboned said:


> Literally in the same post





Tonathan100 said:


> If you flame me, I flame you back. It's that simple.

Reactions: Dislike 4


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 11, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> Yet GiveRobert20Dollars still misinterpreted one of them to downplay Thor and you and Qinglong literally only flamed me in this entire thread.


They're downplaying Thor because he isn't stronger than Odin? They're downplaying Base Thor because he isn't universal? I'm sorry but this is pure BS. Ofc regular Thor isn't anywhere near his dad in power

Thanos isn't even as strong as Odin and he can still beat Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Aug 11, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## The Runner (Aug 11, 2016)

Destroy this thread.

No survivors.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 11, 2016)

Nah leave it active

This thread might have derailed but it's the best thread I've seen here in months

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 11, 2016)

The OBD might (slowly but surely) reach its former glo-

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 11, 2016)

Anyway, Hulk wins, due to having superior feats to Sol Badguy. The end.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 2 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 8


----------



## The Runner (Aug 11, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> Nah leave it active
> 
> This thread might have derailed but it's the best thread I've seen here in months


It's got so much activity, I guess.

Someone better post some hot and heavy...


----------



## Hardboned (Aug 11, 2016)

So you admit throwing a bitchfit then I suppose

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 11, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> Anyway, Hulk wins, due to having superior feats to Sol Badguy. The end.


yeah no

take your salt somewhere else

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Hardboned (Aug 11, 2016)

Also, even if Hulk was as fast as Thor, it doesn't matter since Thor isn't quadrillions of times faster than light like Tonathan has claimed before. The calc relies on just assuming he flew across the universe and didn't create a portal, even though creating a portal is one of Thor's most common abilities

Just a few instances of Thor doing it












So using "Thor probably flew" to justify the "quadrillions of times FTL" "feat" is retarded


----------



## The Runner (Aug 11, 2016)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> yeah no
> 
> take your salt somewhere else


How am I supposed to season a turkey without any fucking SALT bro!?


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 11, 2016)

I'll add this to Sol's wins later on.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Imagine (Aug 11, 2016)

This thread tho

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Blocky (Aug 11, 2016)

Sol Badguy wins
The End.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 11, 2016)

Hardboned said:


> So you admit throwing a bitchfit then I suppose


No I didn't. And am I supposed to let some dipshit turn me into a pariah?



Hardboned said:


> Also, even if Hulk was as fast as Thor, it doesn't matter since Thor isn't quadrillions of times faster than light like Tonathan has claimed before. The calc relies on just assuming he flew across the universe and didn't create a portal, even though creating a portal is one of Thor's most common abilities
> 
> Just a few instances of Thor doing it
> 
> ...


It wasn't explicitly stated, explicitly shown, or even implied that he created a portal, so he flew through the universe.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 11, 2016)

NightmareCinema said:


> I'll add this to Sol's wins later on.


I called it


----------



## The Runner (Aug 11, 2016)

Itachi solos 
I'm sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 11, 2016)

NightmareCinema said:


> I'll add this to Sol's wins later on.


We didn't even reach a consensus on who won, so adding this thread to Sol Badguy's wins is disingenuous at best.

Reactions: Dislike 5


----------



## Hardboned (Aug 11, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> No I didn't. And am I supposed to let some dipshit turn me into a pariah?
> 
> 
> It wasn't explicitly stated, explicitly shown, or even implied that he created a portal, so he flew through the universe.


>Turn you into
Nobody turned you into one

You've been one the entire time

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Worldbreaker (Aug 11, 2016)

Fang said:


> Sources and citations?


The first time they fought was in Hulk #172
This is their fight, it came to the point where Hulk was tossing Juggernaut like a rag doll, at the end Hulk left and the juggernaut got pissed and wanted to suckerpunch him but he had to fight the X-men instead

*Spoiler*: __ 













Then they fought in Hulk #402, the only time Juggenaut won, also this is the one of weakest Hulk versions but a win is a win I guess, since the fight is long I will only post the end wich is the important part

*Spoiler*: __ 










Then the revenge Hulk #404, where it was Hulk who KOed the Juggernaut

*Spoiler*: __ 










Then the War Hulk incident where he was on of Apocalypse horseman, at the end the Absorbing man had to help the juggernaut or else he would had been without a head

*Spoiler*: __ 














The on the World War Hulk saga, where they fought 2 times, on the first time Hulk is the clear victor but it was one of the weakest versions of the Juggernaut, but the only victory Juggs has over Hulk is this way so I counted

*Spoiler*: __ 










Then round 2 where Juggs got his full power back and Hulk managed to get rid of him

*Spoiler*: __ 











There are other times but those don't really count because there's always something, if you think I'm worng you're welcome to show your proof of how Hulk "gets his shit pushed" by the Juggernaut

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hardboned (Aug 11, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> It wasn't explicitly stated, explicitly shown, or even implied that he created a portal, so he flew through the universe.



You're basically saying "you can't prove he didn't fly" even though it's highly likely he used a portal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blocky (Aug 11, 2016)

Ton, Everyone but you doesn't think Hulk could even win due to how small multiversal level hulk sounds stupid much as goku is faster then time

Also showing how Sol has many hax to beat Hulk as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xenos5 (Aug 11, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> We didn't even reach a consensus on who won, so adding this thread to Sol Badguy's wins is disingenuous at best.



Everyone who matters here reached a consensus

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hardboned (Aug 11, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> We didn't even reach a consensus on who won, so adding this thread to Sol Badguy's wins is disingenuous at best.


Actually a lot of people said Sol would win except you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 11, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> Better yet, someone add this to Sol's victory on his OBD page


I'm a part of the consensus Ton


And I still gave Hulk the benefit of doubt by saying he has impressive hax resistance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 11, 2016)

Hardboned said:


> You're basically saying "you can't prove he didn't fly" even though it's highly likely he used a portal


What makes it "highly likely" that he used a portal?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Hardboned (Aug 11, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> What makes it "highly likely" that he used a portal?


What proves Thor flew across the universe? You need context for a feat

Also, like I said, Thor spams portals more than you spam Superman threads

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 11, 2016)

Ton pls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 11, 2016)

Hardboned said:


> What proves Thor flew across the universe? You need context for a feat
> 
> Also, like I said, Thor spams portals more than you spam Superman threads


Isn't flight the standard assumption in these cases?

That feat doesn't matter anyway, since Thor has another intra-universal travel feat.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 11, 2016)

Being fair, Thor has a better shot and can even win against Sol

Except:

1. Hulk is a notch below Thor
2. Thor has fuckton more hax then Hulk 

So yeah...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The Runner (Aug 11, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> Being fair, Thor has a better shot and can even win against Sol
> 
> Except:
> 
> ...


What feats does WWH actually have, tho?


----------



## Hardboned (Aug 11, 2016)

Also, I'm pretty Guilty of making these but I-No a lot of GG puns since I pour my heart and Sol into them 

Tonathan's Hulk wank really grinds my Gears and he needs to be brought to Justice for it

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Haro (Aug 11, 2016)

happy B day quing


----------



## Hardboned (Aug 11, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> Isn't flight the standard assumption in these cases?
> 
> That feat doesn't matter anyway, since Thor has another intra-universal travel feat.


I don't see anything that's above quadrillions of times FTL

Hell, it even says Thor is moving at the speed of light, not above it


----------



## xenos5 (Aug 11, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> Isn't flight the standard assumption in these cases?
> 
> That feat doesn't matter anyway, since Thor has another intra-universal travel feat.



"then even as space twists itself and weaves at thor's command"

So you're response to Hardboned pointing out how a feat you listed for Thor's speed could very well be Thor using a portal to cross the distance is posting another feat where it seems even more like he's using a portal?


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 11, 2016)

Sir Jogga said:


> What feats does WWH actually have, tho?


From what I remember?

-Stats of a high-herald level
-destroyed a planet along with its moons with a punch
-has outlier feats where he fought Dr Strange and Sentry

I think he even defeated Gladiator but that had more to do with exploiting his weakness


----------



## Worldbreaker (Aug 11, 2016)

Sir Jogga said:


> What feats does WWH actually have, tho?


Beating a shit load of people

The best feat would be him almost destroying the planet just by being there (he was emiting to much gamma energy)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Haro (Aug 11, 2016)

Also dad I think during this time I should be open about this.

Im bisexual

now  dad I know how close you are to the priest but please can you find it in your own heart to still love me?

Im no different then anyone else. I just find love in another place

please don't stop being my parent


Message towards imagine AKA my dad

Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 4 | Useful 1


----------



## The Runner (Aug 11, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> From what I remember?
> 
> -Stats of a high-herald level
> -destroyed a planet along with its moons with a punch
> ...


I mean, are they really Outliers if its a New forma tho?

Plus I recall Dr. Strange got needed years ago.


----------



## The Runner (Aug 11, 2016)

Ryo we already knew


----------



## XImpossibruX (Aug 12, 2016)

Reading this thread was a treat. 

in4 lock

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Haro (Aug 12, 2016)

@Imagine 
Dad please respond


----------



## Hardboned (Aug 12, 2016)

Might as well call this thread "Tonathan vs OBD"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Gordo solos (Aug 12, 2016)

What a beautiful thread this has become 



Sir Jogga said:


> I mean, are they really Outliers if its a New forma tho?
> 
> Plus I recall Dr. Strange got needed years ago.


Just the notion of Hulk fighting someone like Strange seems off to me (and others as well), but like I said I'm not a big Hulk expert


----------



## Blocky (Aug 12, 2016)

>This thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hardboned said:


> I don't see anything that's above quadrillions of times FTL
> 
> Hell, it even says Thor is moving at the speed of light, not above it


Go back to elementary school. Maybe you'll gain better reading comprehension there. The scan never says that Thor is only going at the speed of light. In fact, it outright stated that Thor is moving at multiple times lightspeed. And it says that Thor "hurtles towards the edge of the infinite".



xenos5 said:


> "then even as space twists itself and weaves at thor's command"
> 
> So you're response to Hardboned pointing out how a feat you listed for Thor's speed could very well be Thor using a portal to cross the distance is posting another feat where it seems even more like he's using a portal?


Well, since it isn't described to be a portal, it is most likely spacetime itself bending due to Thor's speed.

Reactions: Dislike 5


----------



## The Runner (Aug 12, 2016)

Gordo solos said:


> Just the notion of Hulk fighting someone like Strange seems off to me (and others as well), but like I said I'm not a big Hulk expert


It really fucking does sounds weird as fuck, doesnt it?

Didn't Hulk fight Silver Surfer to a stand still in Planet hulk, despite the lack of an amp.

Greg Pak, man...

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Hardboned (Aug 12, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> Go back to elementary school. Maybe you'll gain better reading comprehension there. The scan never says that Thor is only going at the speed of light. In fact, it outright stated that Thor is moving at multiple times lightspeed. And it says that Thor "hurtles towards the edge of the infinite".



The edge of infinite

Infinity is thrown all around fiction

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## xenos5 (Aug 12, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> Well, since it isn't described to be a portal, it is most likely spacetime itself bending due to Thor's speed.



 Thor's created portals before. It doesn't need to be explicitly stated every time he makes another one. Its a helluva lot simpler to say he just did what he's done before then to assume he's bending space with his speed when he never does anything like that before or after this feat where you're claiming he's done it. 

In summation. Occam's razor


----------



## Hardboned (Aug 12, 2016)

Also, Saint Oratorio is said to have infinite energy

Guess Sol is limitless and stalemates Superman :^)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hardboned said:


> The edge of infinite
> 
> Infinity is thrown all around fiction


It obviously means "universe" in this case.



xenos5 said:


> Thor's created portals before. It doesn't need to be explicitly stated every time he makes another one. Its a helluva lot simpler to say he just did what he's done before then to assume he's bending space with his speed when he never does anything like that before or after this feat where you're claiming he's done it.
> 
> In summation. Occam's razor


Thor isn't doing taking the time to create a portal, so Occam's razor is on my side.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Hardboned (Aug 12, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> It obviously means "universe" in this case.


Why would this be a universe? I see no proof

This thread was God tier btw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Haro (Aug 12, 2016)

*I JUST WANT MY DAD TO LOVE ME*

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Worldbreaker (Aug 12, 2016)

I don't think Hulks feats during WWH are outliers, this is the strongest canon Hulk up to date, it isn't like they got their ass beaten by gray Hulk

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## BreakFlame (Aug 12, 2016)

Hulk vs Strange was weird. It was made clear that if Strange had decided to just ragdoll him immediately he could have, but instead he talked to him. Hulk changes to Banner....who then smashes Stranges hands because Banner is just as mad as Hulk. Which was stupid, but I think it earns a pass because of the way it showed Banner's opinion of the Illuminati 

The second fight was even dumber, though. Strange absorbs a demon and then cripples himself the entire fight trying to hold it back. He goes down like a bitch because he basically stood in place pointing to his chin so Hulk could get a clear shot.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Hardboned (Aug 12, 2016)

Ryo Asuka said:


> *I JUST WANT MY DAD TO LOVE ME*


Ryo go home you're drunk


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 12, 2016)

Hardboned said:


> Why would this be a universe? I see no proof
> 
> This thread was God tier btw


It's universe because he said so.

Tonathan needs no evidence in order to push his bullshit.

Not that he ever cared about that to begin with.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## xenos5 (Aug 12, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> Thor isn't doing taking the time to create a portal, so Occam's razor is on my side.



lulwut. In the scan you linked the first panel of it on the top of the mountain you see him swinging his hammer in a circular motion like he always does before creating a portal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Runner (Aug 12, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> Hulk vs Strange was weird. It was made clear that if Strange had decided to just ragdoll him immediately he could have, but instead he talked to him. Hulk changes to Banner....who then smashes Stranges hands because Banner is just as mad as Hulk. Which was stupid, but I think it earns a pass because of the way it showed Banner's opinion of the Illuminati
> 
> The second fight was even dumber, though. Strange absorbs a demon and then cripples himself the entire fight trying to hold it back. He goes down like a bitch because he basically stood in place pointing to his chin so Hulk could get a clear shot.


So there was actually some complicaciones involved?

Thats informative.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Aug 12, 2016)

Well at least this thread is getting activity which is a good thing tho


----------



## XImpossibruX (Aug 12, 2016)

Ghost Rider should have wrecked Hulk's shit. Hulk isn't innocent, no way in hell. 

But he was the main character. Hercules purposely lost to him and Juggs ran away.

Also, the best Reed could come up with is an elaborate flash light? Really?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hardboned said:


> Why would this be a universe? I see no proof
> 
> This thread was God tier btw


Thor "hurtling through the infinite" could only have possibly referred to infinite space. Infinite space is the theoretical size of our universe. You can connect the dots yourself, I'm sure.



NightmareCinema said:


> It's universe because he said so.
> 
> Tonathan needs no evidence in order to push his bullshit.
> 
> Not that he ever cared about that to begin with.


Get out of this thread and never come back.



xenos5 said:


> lulwut. In the scan you linked the first panel of it on the top of the mountain you see him swinging his hammer in a circular motion like he always does before creating a portal.


That is what he also does before every flight. And by the way, each of those portals that Thor created his circular in shape. You didn't see a circular shaped wormhole anywhere in the "hurtling through infinity" scan, now did you?

Reactions: Dislike 4


----------



## Geomancertactics (Aug 12, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> We didn't even reach a consensus on who won, so adding this thread to Sol Badguy's wins is disingenuous at best.



Literally everyone here but you has enough cognition to understand that Sol stomps Hulk.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 12, 2016)

Consensus has been reached.

Sol wins.

GG no re, Hulk.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Haro (Aug 12, 2016)

NightmareCinema said:


> Consensus has been reached.
> 
> Sol wins.
> 
> GG no re, Hulk.



What about me?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 12, 2016)

get CPS on Imagine, ryo

Neglect is a serious offense

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## God (Aug 12, 2016)

NightmareCinema said:


> Consensus has been reached.
> 
> Sol wins.
> 
> GG no re, Hulk.



Excuse me but I think Overlord Tonathan intimated he would appreciate you to leave this thread and never come back. Who are you to defy him?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tonathan100 (Aug 12, 2016)

Geomancertactics said:


> Literally everyone here but you has enough cognition to understand that Sol stomps Hulk.


Yet, except for one unproven post about a Universe Level feat, there hasn't been anyone bringing up any of Sol's feats that would beat the Hulk. In contrast, I have been bringing up comic book scans this entire thread.

Now *who's* the one that is incapable of basic cognitive functioning again? Probably you, since you didn't bring up any scans to prove that Sol is greater than Hulk.

Reactions: Disagree 2 | Dislike 4


----------



## Hardboned (Aug 12, 2016)

God said:


> Excuse me but I think Overlord Tonathan intimated he would appreciate you to leave this thread and never come back. Who are you to defy him?



Genuinely laughed



Tonathan100 said:


> Yet, except for one unproven post about a Universe Level feat, there hasn't been anyone bringing up any of Sol's feats that would beat the Hulk. In contrast, I have been bringing up comic book scans this entire thread.
> 
> Now *who's* the one that is incapable of basic cognitive functioning again? Probably you, since you didn't bring up any scans to prove that Sol is greater than Hulk.


Why bring up scans, we've debunked your stuff, 'sides, it's basically written in the book of OBD that Sol is in the solar system class

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## xenos5 (Aug 12, 2016)

Tonathan100 said:


> That is what he also does before every flight. And by the way, each of those portals that Thor created his circular in shape. You didn't see a circular shaped wormhole anywhere in the "hurtling through infinity" scan, now did you?



Are you really arguing because the shape wasn't the exact same its not a portal? 

You know what else is seen with every other portal Thor has made? Lightning. And the scan you linked shows a streak of lightning going straight down across the portal like what Mjolnir usually generates when a portal is made


Just like this  .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Worldbreaker (Aug 12, 2016)

XImpossibruX said:


> Ghost Rider should have wrecked Hulk's shit. Hulk isn't innocent, no way in hell.
> 
> But he was the main character. Hercules purposely lost to him and Juggs ran away.
> 
> Also, the best Reed could come up with is an elaborate flash light? Really?



I don't agree Hulk has killed very few people in his fights and only bad guys, he has only killed 1 inocent creature in all his life and it was a rabbit, this was brecause he was petting him and was among the first times he transformed and didn't know how powerfull he was, so there's no way in hell Hulk isn't innocent

Also Amadeus Chou said that Hercules coudn't have beaten Hulk, and after the WWH arc at the start of the Incredible Hercules comics Herc mentions that Hulk was the strongest in the batlefield saying that in fact he was the "Strongest one there is" not to mention Hercules past encounter with Hulk where i's shown Hulk has an edge. And Juggs didn't run Hulk used his own power against him.

And Reed was trying to calm the Hulk down, wich is the power Sentry has, but it didn't count that Hulk was in full control this time and stronger than he predicted.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 12, 2016)

Finito

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Dislike 1


----------

